# Modern Psalter?



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 29, 2005)

I am relatively new to Psalm singing being that I am only 2-1/2 months into the only reformed church I have ever set foot. Plus I believe even my current PCA church does not use a Psalter of any sort, just hymns.

My question is, why are there no modern Psalters composed to contemporary styles of worship? Groups like Jars of Clay, David Crowder Band, and Shane and Shane have released songs based on certain Psalms, but not to the level that a genuine Psalter will accurately compose one.

Has this ever been proposed? What would be the reasons against such an endeavor? From my ignorant understanding, there is no biblical mandate stating that if instruments are used in song they must be driven by pipe organs and the like.

This question applies to hymns as well, although I am seeing more and more traditional hymns set to modern music these days, but not as much with Psalms.

Curious...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 29, 2005)

Most Reformed churches that use Psalters primariliy or exclusively do not use instruments, so it would make little sense to put them to 'contemporary' or 'upbeat' tunes. The object is to have the tune match the content of the song as closely as possible and also be as easy to sing as possible, 'staying out of the way' of those attempting to worship God in spirit and truth.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 29, 2005)

That makes sense and is admirable. However, even without instruments, the Psalter could be modernized, could it not? I just got my first Psalm CD the other week (His Mercy Fills the Earth from C&C) which is entirely a cappella; however, I have a difficult time understanding what is being sung because of the style.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Sep 29, 2005)

Every Presbyterian church which I've been to, uses the Trinity Hymnal, which includes psalms.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> Every Presbyterian church which I've been to, uses the Trinity Hymnal, which includes psalms.



That is good to hear. That is the Hymnal used at my church. I guess I have yet to hear any of the Psalms. My church also uses, an Organ, a Grand Piano, Cellos, and Violins, and a guitar for the "contemporary" service.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2005)

Besides the Trinity Psalter another fairly new option is the 21st Century Irish Psalter.


----------



## Scott (Sep 29, 2005)

IN the 90s the PCA did a study pn Psalm singing. Part of the recommendation was to create a new Psalter to address the modern church. The product was the Trinity Psalter. Now, that may not be contemporary enough for people. If you want a good essay on the history of Psalm singing in US churches, see the essay in D.G. Hart's Recovering Mother Kirk - a great book BTW. Anyway, psalm singing was universal practice in reformed churches and gradually declined with psalm paraphrases (Isaac Watts' attempt to "Christianize" them) to hymns and eventually to them being excluded altogether in most churches. Very interesting, albeit sad, history.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 29, 2005)

While it is not really new, The Comprehensive Psalter is a new presentation of the 1650 Scottish Psalter. Midi files are also available for the tunes.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for the information.

Is there an audio CD available for any of the songs from the Comprehensive Psalter?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 1, 2005)

We don't have any CDs of singing for sale but since the tunes and words are the 1650 psalter any recording of that would suffice. I think some years back our church got some CDs from Sherman Isbell; so you might contact him to see if he can provide a source.


> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Is there an audio CD available for any of the songs from the Comprehensive Psalter?


----------

